# Rod Brake / Drum Brake



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2016)

I stopped by a friend's house this morning and lo and behold! Small frame, looks like a 20."  26" wheels, but it looks like 28s could be snuck in.
A bit sad. The seat post is a 3/4" water pipe with a bell reducer.  The chrome is shot. But, how can one not bring this thing back to life? 
It is a single speed with a strap drum on the rear. Nice chaincase, and the fender braces are lovely. I am guessing that the Brits went to a sidestand post-war. Prince by Bridgestone and it even has BS on the saddle.
Experts come forth, please.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 24, 2016)

It's Japanese!


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Japanese made bike, started making bikes in 1949. Not huge in collector market. Not many of these around.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 24, 2016)

The snail drum was popular in Japan and parts of east Asia, including the Dutch East Indies. But rod-drum rigs were also popular in Denmark and parts of northern Europe, though those generally were Sturmey style drums rather than snail drums. I do agree this loks Asian, yeah, probably Japanese.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2016)

Does that mean that Sir Whitworth is not connected to this bicycle? Are we talking Metric? Bridgestone is Japanese. I feel naïve. The surprises never end. Thank you all for the education and entertainment!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 24, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> Does that mean that Sir Whitworth is not connected to this bicycle? Are we talking Metric? Bridgestone is Japanese. I feel naïve. The surprises never end. Thank you all for the education and entertainment!




I would bet metric on this one - I don't think Bridgestone copied Whitworth tooling from the British, at least I've never seen one where they did.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 24, 2016)

So that's why the chrome is peeling off. Any guesses as to the year?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 25, 2016)

for future reference, here is a nice Japan catalog dfatabase - only place I know to find anything on Japan bikes before 1970
http://cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com/reminiscencebyenglish.htm 
Most of the bicycles in these catalog pages are high-grade home-market touring bikes that copy the French, and many use French components.  

Bridgestone began making bicycles in 1949

I think dating your bike to the 50s is realistic.  
Certainly not identical, but not unlike this 1955 Sunstar.


----------

